# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  thënie të bukura dhe shprehje nga njerëz të mëdhenj

## Neteorm

Çdokush ka qëllime në jetë. Mbase e jotja është të shikuarit Tv.

~ David Letterman

Tmerrin mund ta durosh, për sa kohë tulatesh para tij - por ai të vret, në qoftë se rri e mendon për të.

Remaque.

Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel.
("Patriotizmi eshte streha e fundit e qelbesirave.")

-- Samuel Johnson

Mos e harro, njerëzit kanë nevojë për të qeshur ndonjëherë më shumë sesa për ushqim.

| Anna Fellows Johnston |

----------


## Neteorm

"The hope of immortality never came from any religion.
The hope of immortality has helped to make religion."
-- Robert G. Ingersoll

"Shpresa per perjetesine asnjehere nuk ka ardhur nga ndonje fe.
Shpresa per perjetesine ka ndihmuar per te krijuar fene."
-- Robert Ingersoll

“Mbi të gjitha, një grua që nuk i dashuron macet, nuk do të mund kurrë ta bëjë të lumtur një mashkull”.

Orhan Pamuk

Dashuria nuk kërkohet, ajo vjen atëherë kur nuk mendon për të, atëherë kur je i pastër shpirtërisht. Dashuria nuk të lëndon kurrë, nëse të lëndon nuk është dashuri o mik, ajo nuk është e ashpër, lënduese apo hidhëruese. Ajo është ndjenjë qetësie, të fal paqe, besim dhe shpresë. Të lejon të mbushësh thellë me frymë pa patur frikë se do të dalin lot. Sa pak të dashuruar që ka në botë...!
~ Erich Fromm

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘Mos kalo kohë me dikë që nuk dëshiron të kalojë kohë me ty’*

*Thënie nga Gabriel Garcia Marquez*


“Sikur Zoti të harronte për një moment që unë jam një dordolec i ndrequr me rrecka dhe të më dhuronte një copëz jetë, mbase nuk do t’i thosha të gjitha ato që po mendoja, por sigurisht do t’i mendoja ato që po them. Do i jepja rëndësi gjërave jo për vlerën, por për domethënien e tyre. Do flija pak, do ëndërroja më shumë, sepse çdo minutë që mbyllim sytë humbasim 60 sekonda dritë. Do vazhdoja kur të tjerët do ndalonin, do zgjohesha kur të tjerët do flinin. Do dëgjoja kur të tjerët do flisnin, dhe sa do e shijoja një akullore me çokollatë!!!

Nëse Zoti do më jepte një copëz jetë, do vishesha thjesht, do shtrihesha përballë diellit duke e lënë të pambuluar jo vetëm trupin, por edhe shpirtin tim.

Ah Zoti im, sikur të kisha një copëz jetë, nëse do mundesha, do shkruaja urrejtjen time mbi akull, dhe do prisja të dilte dielli. Nuk do të lejoja të kalonte as edhe një ditë pa i thënë njerëzve që dashuroja se i dashuroja. Do të bëja çdo burrë dhe grua të besojnë se janë njerëzit që dua dhe do të dashurohesha me dashurinë. Te njerëzit do të tregoja se sa gabim bëjnë kur besojnë se ndalojnë së dashuruari kur plaken, pa kuptuar se plaken kur ndalojnë të dashurojnë. Fëmijës së vogël do t’i jepja pendë, por do ta lija të mësonte vetë sesi të fluturojë. Pleqve do t’u tregoja se vdekjen nuk e sjell pleqëria por “harresa”.

Mësova kaq gjëra nga ju, njerëzit. Mësova se të gjithë duan të jetojnë në “majën e malit”, pa kuptuar se lumturia qëndron në mënyrën se si zbret “faqen e pjerrët”.

Mësova se kur fëmija i porsalindur shtrëngohet mbi pëllëmbën e tij të vogël, për herë të parë gishti që zgjatet i babit të tij e robëron përgjithmonë.

Mësova se njeriu ka të drejtë ta shohë tjetrin nga lart, vetëm kur duhet ta ndihmojë të çohet….Të thuash gjithmonë atë që ndjen dhe të bësh gjithmonë atë që mendon…

Nëse do ta dija që sot do të ishte hera e fundit që do të të shihja duke fjetur, do të të përqafoja fort, fort dhe do t’i lutesha Zotit që të bëhesha roja e shpirtit tënd.

Nëse do e dija se kjo do ishte hera e fundit që do të të shihja të dilje nga dera, do të të përqafoja dhe do të të jepja një puthje dhe do të të thërrisja përsëri që të të jepja edhe të tjera.

Nëse do ta dija që kjo do të ishte hera e fundit që do ta dëgjoja zërin tënd, do të regjistroja çdo fjalë tënden që të mund të të dëgjoja përsëri, përsëri…

Nëse do të dija që këto do të ishin momentet e fundit që do të të shihja, do të të thosha “të dashuroj” dhe do të supozoja jo logjikisht se e dije më parë.

Ekziston gjithmonë një e nesërme dhe jeta na jep edhe mundësi të tjera që t’i bëjmë gjërat siç duhet, por nëse bëjmë gabime na mbetet vetëm e sotmja.

Do të doja të të thoja se sa shumë të dua dhe se kurrë s’do të të harroj. E nesërmja nuk është e sigurt për askënd, si i ri, si i vjetër.

Sonte mund të jetë hera e fundit që i shikon njerëzit që do. Prandaj mos prit më, bëje sot sepse e nesërmja nuk vjen kurrë.

Sigurisht do pendohesh për ditën kur nuk gjete kohë për një buzëqeshje, një përqafim, një puthje dhe sepse ishe i zënë për të realizuar një dëshirë të tyre.

Mbaji ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroji, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju “më vjen keq”, “më fal” , “faleminderit” dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të të mbajë mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta…” / KultPlus.com


https://www.kultplus.com/libri/mos-k...-kohe-me-ty-2/

----------

*Neteorm* (11-04-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

‘Njeriu e shfaq fytyrën e vet në tre raste: Kur është i pasur, kur është i tërbuar dhe kur është i dehur’

* Thëniet më të bukura për jetën*

Dëshirë pas dëshire sjell mërzi të madhe, kënaqja sjell lumturinë më të madhe.

Dituria është thesari më i çmuar, sepse as nuk blihet, as nuk dhurohet, as nuk vidhet, as nuk harxhohet.

*E djeshmja është një ëndërr, kurse e nesërmja një vizion. Por e sotmja, kur jetohet mirë, e bën çdo të djeshme një ëndërr të lumturisë dhe çdo të nesërme një vizion të shpresës.
*
Është më mirë të grindesh me një njeri që flet bukur se të bisedosh me një njeri me të folur të panjerëzishëm.

Fati ndihmon guximtarin. Të dobëtit ia lënë fajin fatit.

I mençuri bën të të duket e vërtetë edhe gënjeshtra, ashtu si piktori i aftë krijon kodrat e gropat në një sipërfaqe të thjeshtë.

Ashtu sikur mendimtari, që është shkalla më e lartë e njeriut, ashtu edhe nëna është shkalla më e lartë e gruas.

Fjalët duhen matur e jo numëruar.

Të kuptosh të bukurën do të thotë ta zotërosh atë. 


_Të tjera thënie në linkun në vijim: _ 

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/njeri...eshte-i-dehur/

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Nëse ke një kopsht dhe një bibliotekë, atëherë ke gjithçka që të duhet”
*
23 Prilli  shënohet si Dita Ndërkombëtare e Librit dhe e të Drejtave Autoriale. 

Me këtë datë të vitit 1616, lidhet vdekja e dy kolosëve të letërsisë botërore: Shekspirit në Angli dhe Miguel de Cervantes në Spanjë.

Kjo datë shënohet në botë që nga viti 2003, ndërsa është parazgjedhur në vitin 1995 me qëllim të kontribuojë në mbarë botë për të drejtat e autorit duke inkurajuar të gjithë, e në veçanti të rinjtë, për të zbuluar kënaqësinë e leximit.

 Kjo datë është edhe një thirrje për të rritur respektin për kontributet e pazëvendësueshme të autorëve dhe librit në progresin social dhe kulturor të njerëzimit. 


*KultPlus ju sjell sot disa nga thëniet më të mira për librin:
*
“Duhet të bëni kujdes prej librave, çfarë është brenda tyre, fjalët, kanë fuqinë të na ndryshojnë” ― Cassandra Clare

“Mos lexoni siç bëjnë fëmijët, për t’u zbavitur apo siç bëjnë ambiciozët për të mësuar. Jo, lexoni që të jetoni.” ― Gustave Flaubert

“Nëse ka ndonjë libër që do ta lexosh, por nuk është shkruar akoma, atëherë duhet ta shkruash ti.” ― Toni Morrison

“Kur ke mbaruar së lexuari një libër, dëshiron ta kishe autorin që e ka shkruar mik, që të mund t’i telefonoje dhe t’i tregoje si ndihesh. Kjo nuk para ndodh.” ― J.D. Salinger

“E kam imagjinuar gjithnjë Parajsën si një lloj biblioteke.” ― Jorge Luis Borges

“Miq të mirë, libra të mirë dhe një ndërgjegje e qetë: kjo është jeta ideale.” ― Mark Twain

“Kaq shumë libra, kaq pak kohë.” ― Frank Zappa

“Nëse lexon vetëm librat që i lexojnë të gjithë, do të mendosh vetëm gjërat që i mendojnë të gjithë.” ― Haruki Murakami

“Librat janë miqtë më të qetë dhe më të përhershëm; ata janë këshilltarët më të gjindshëm dhe më të mençur dhe mësuesit më të durueshëm.” ― Charles William Eliot

“Kur kam pak para, blej libra; dhe kur më tepron ndonjë gjë prej tyre, blej ushqim dhe veshje.” ― Desiderius Erasmus

“Ku është natyra njerëzore më e brishtë se në një librari?” ― Henry Ward Beecher

“S’mund të jetoj pa libra.” ― Thomas Jefferson

“Ka dy arsye për të lexuar një libër: një, të shijon leximi; tjetra: mund të mburresh rreth tij.” ― Bertrand Russell

“Librat janë kaq të veçantë, të rrallë dhe të tuat, saqë të tregosh se çfarë ndien për to duket si tradhti.” ― John Green

“Ka krime më të këqija se djegia e librave. Një prej tyre është të mos i lexosh.” ― Joseph Brodsky

“Mendo përpara se të flasësh. Lexo përpara se të mendosh.” ― Frances Ann Lebowitz

“Ne jetojmë për librat.” ― Umberto Eco

“Nëse ke një kopsht dhe një bibliotekë, atëherë ke gjithçka që të duhet.” ― Cicero

“Lexova një libër një ditë dhe e gjithë jeta ime ndryshoi.” ― Orhan Pamuk

“Librat janë aeroplani, treni, rruga. Ata janë destinacioni dhe udhëtimi. Ata janë shtëpia.” ― Anna Quindlen.

“Leximi i të gjitha librave të mirë është sikur bashkëbisedimi me mendjet më të mira të shekujve të kaluar.” – Rene Descartes

“Gjërat që dua t’i di janë në libra; shoku im më i mire është njeriu i cili do më sjell një libër që nuk e kam lexuar.” – Abraham Lincoln 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/nese-...qe-te-duhet-2/

----------


## Neteorm

A nuk është interesante se si jemi të gjithë të krijuar nga Zoti, dhe prapë dallojmë kaq shumë.

(Desmond Tutu)

----------


## sirena_adria

*Aty ku ka dashuri, ka edhe jetë*

*Emri i tij i vёrtetё ёshtё Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi. Lindi nё Indinё Perёndimore (Porbandar) dhe vdiq nё vitin 1948, nё Nju Delhi. Ishte njё personalitet i madh politik i Indisë, qё shprehte besimet e tij tё thella filozofike nё veprimin e tij politik.*

Dedikoi tё gjithё jetёn e tij qёllimeve mё tё larta: pavarësisё sё Indisё, barazisё sё tё drejtave tё shtresave tё ultëta tё popullit, paqes midis induistëve dhe myslimanёve.

Indianёt qё kanё njё koncept shumё tё ndryshёm nga bota perёndimore, sa u pёrket shenjtorёve, e vendosin Gandin midis shenjtorёve tё tyre dhe pёr kёtё arsye e quajnё Mahatma( Maha Atma- shpirt i madh) dhe madje akoma kur jetonte.

Gandi konsiderohet si njëri nga personalitetet e rralla në historinë e humanizmit dhe politikës botërore. Ai ka lënë shumë mesazhe të fuqishme për njerëzimin, para se të vdiste.

*Ju bëheni ajo që mendoni.

Aty ku ka dashuri, ka edhe jetë.

Mëso sikur do të jetosh përgjithmonë.

Shëndeti është pasuria jote e vërtetë.

Ruaj gjithmonë sensin e humorit.

Jeta jote është mesazhi yt.

Veprimet që bën, tregojnë prioritetet e tua.

Madhështia jonë qëndron në faktin, se jemi në gjendje të ndryshojmë/përmirësojmë vetveten.

Duhet të jesh gjithmonë në shërbim të të tjerëve.

Bëhu ndryshimi që dëshironi të shihni në botë.* 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/aty-k...-ka-edhe-jete/

----------


## ATMAN

Pavaresisht se cfare thuhet sot ne bote njeriu kryesor per pavaresine e indise nga anglezet ke qene ky ne foto  ky eshte edhe themeluesi i ushtrise kombetare indiane , Gandi pervec te qenit nje oportunist ,ka bashkepunuar fshehurazi me britaniket te cilete dhe sot e kesaj dite jane protagoniste ne jeten ekonomike dhe financiare te indise 



‘Më jep gjak dhe unë do të të jap liri’, Subhas Chandra Bose

Si një luftëtar i lirisë në lëvizjen indiane të pavarësisë, Subhas Chandra Bose u respektua gjerësisht dhe u përshëndet si një patriot dhe hero kombëtar kundër forcave koloniale britanike, edhe pse trashëgimia e tij nuk është pa polemika. ‘Më jep gjak dhe unë do të të jap liri’ do të bëhej citati i tij më i famshëm dhe u thuhej rregullisht Ushtrive Kombëtare Indiane në mënyrë që t’i motivonte ata. Vullneti i tij i fortë çoi vërtet në çlirimin e Indisë nga britanikët. Metodat e tij mund të jenë mjaft në kundërshtim me oratorin tjetër të madh të Indisë, por fuqia e saj motivuese është mjaft e pamohueshme.

----------


## sirena_adria

* Thënie për Nënën: Ne jemi lindur nga dashuria, dashuria jonë është Nëna* 

Dashuria e nënës është karburanti që lejon një person të thjeshtë për të arritur të pamundurën.
~ Marion C. Garretty

Nënë: fjala më e bukur në buzët e njerëzimit.
~ Kahlil Gibran

Kur isha fëmijë, nëna më tha:” Nëse bëhesh ushtar, do të arrish të bëhesh gjeneral. Nëse bëhesh murg, do të arrish të bëhesh prift. ”
Përfundimisht u bëra piktor dhe arrita të bëhem Picasso.
~ Pablo Picasso

Në fund, vetëm unë mund t’u jap fëmijëve të mi një nënë të lumtur që e do jetën.
~ Janene Wolsey Baadsgaard

Të jesh nënë do të thotë të mësosh forcat që nuk i njihje dhe të përballosh frikën që nuk e dinit se ekzistonte.
~ Linda Voótin

Në veshët e një fëmije, fjala “nënë” është magjike në të gjitha gjuhët.
~ Arlene Benedikti

*Nuk ka mënyrë për t’u bërë një nënë e përsosur, por miliona mënyra për t’u bërë një e mirë.*
~ Jill Churchill

Kur je nënë, nuk je kurrë vetëm në mendimet e tua. Një nënë gjithmonë duhet të mendojë dy herë. Një për vete dhe një për fëmijën e saj.
~ Sophia Loren

Do të ketë kaq shumë herë që ju do të ndiheni sikur keni dështuar, por në sytë, zemrën dhe mendjen e fëmijës jeni një Super Mami.
~ Stephanie Precourt

Në momentin që lind një fëmijë, lind edhe nëna. Ajo nuk ekzistonte më parë – gruaja ekzistonte por kurrë nëna. Nëna është një qenie e re.
~ Osho Rajneesh

Kur bëhesh nënë, bëhesh nënë e të gjithë fëmijëve. Nga aty dhe tutje, çdo i lënduar, i braktisur, i frikësuar është fëmija juaj. Jetoni bashkë me nënat e torturuara të çdo race dhe besoni me ta dhe mbani zi me ta. Dëshironi të ngushëlloni të gjithë të dëshpëruarit.
~ Charlotte Gray

Nëna: çdo dashuri fillon dhe përfundon atje.
~ Robert Browning

Fati i ardhshëm i një fëmije, është gjithmonë rezultat i punës së nënës së tij.
~ Napoleon B.

*Perëndia nuk mund të jetë i kudondodhur, kështu që krijoi nënat.*
~ Joseph R.

Zemra e nënës është një humnerë e thellë, në fund të së cilës gjithmonë do të gjesh falje.
~ Honore de Balzac

*Nuk ka strehim më të mirë për fëmijët sesa krahët e nënës.*
~ G. Sandi

Mjekët më thanë se kurrë nuk do të mund të ecja përsëri, por nëna ime ishte e sigurtë se do të ecja përsëri. E, dhe unë besova nënën time!
~ Willma Rudolph

“Disa nëna puthin, të tjera janë më të rrepta, por dashuria është gjithmonë e njëjtë. Përveç kësaj, shumica e nënave puthin dhe qortojnë në të njëjtën kohë.
~ Perl S. Back

Nuk e kuptoni se sa ju do nëna juaj , derisa të zbuloni në sirtar të gjitha pikturat dhe kartat që i keni dhënë.
~ Pam Brown

Nëna: banka që depozituam të gjitha dhimbjet dhe shqetësimet tona.
~ T. DeWitt Talmage

Mashkulli ka të sigurt vetëm një dashuri – dashurinë e nënës.
~ Berne

*Nëna është personi i vetëm në botë i cili të do para se të të shohë.*
~ Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi

Ne jemi lindur nga dashuria. Dashuria jonë është nëna jonë.
~ Rumi

Dora që përkund djepin është ajo që rrotullon fatin e njerëzve, sepse ajo dhe vetëm ajo e drejton jetën kah horizontet e ndritura ose të errëta.
~ Haki Stërmilli.


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/theni...ne-eshte-nena/

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘Vërtetë ne kemi Bajram e Pashkë, por shqiptarinë e kemi bashkë’
*
*Një shprehje e Homerit shqiptar, kolosit të letrave Gjergj Fishta gjen vend dhe sot ndër shqiptarë.
*
“Vërtetë ne kemi Bajram e Pashkë, por Shqiptarinë e kemi bashkë”, kjo thënie e poetit të madh ka treguar se ndër shekuj shqiptarët e kanë pasur bashkëjetesën fetare një shembull për të gjithë duke e përcjellë brez pas brezi.

Edhe sot, në këtë ditë festë për besimtarët mysliman , shumë klerik kanë uruar për festën e Bajramit, duke dëshmuar paqe e mirëkuptim pavarësisht bindjeve fetare ndërmjet njerëzve. 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/verte...kemi-bashke-5/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Pse njerëzit bërtasin?*

Një ditë, një mendimtar indian pyeti dishepujt: “Pse njerëzit bërtasin kur ata janë të zemëruar?”. “Bërtasin për shkak se e humbasin qetësinë e tyre”, tha njëri prej tyre. “Por pse të bërtasësh nëse personin e ke pranë?”, pyeti sërish mendimatri.

“Epo, ne bërtasim sepse duam që personi tjetër të na dëgjojë”, u përgjigj një tjetër dishepull. Dhe mësuesi u kthye me pyetjen: “A nuk mund të flisni me të me zë të ulët?. U dhanë përgjigje të tjera të ndryshme, por asnjëri nuk e ka bindur mendimtarin.

Pastaj ai shpjegoi: “A e dini pse i bërtisni një personi tjetër kur jeni të zemëruar? Fakti është se kur dy njerëz janë të zemëruar, zemrat e tyre largohen shumë. Për të mbuluar këtë distancë duhet të bërtisni për të dëgjuar. Sa më shumë të zemërohen ata, aq më fort do të duhet të bërtasin për të ndjerë njëri-tjetrin.

Nga ana tjetër, çfarë ndodh kur dy njerëz janë në dashuri? Ata nuk bërtasin, flasin me zë të ulët. Dhe pse? Sepse zemrat e tyre janë shumë afër. Distanca ndërmjet tyre është e vogël. Ndonjëherë zemrat e tyre janë aq afër sa që as nuk flasin, thjesht pëshpërisin.

Dhe kur dashuria është më intensive, nuk është e nevojshme të pëshpëritësh, thjesht shikohesh në sy. Zemrat e tyre janë bërë një e vetme. Kjo është ajo që ndodh kur dy njerëz që e duan njëri-tjetrin afrohen”.

Së fundmi, mendimtari përfundoi duke thënë: *“Kur debatoni apo diskutoni, mos lejoni që zemrat tuaja të largohen, mos thoni fjalë që mund t’i ndalni, sepse do të vijë një ditë kur distanca do të jetë kaq e madhe saqë ata kurrë nuk do ta gjejnë më rrugën e kthimit”. (Gandhi)
*

 / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/pse-njerezit-bertasin-4/

----------


## ATMAN

Të paditurit blejnë libra, të diturit i lexojnë; të pasurit blejnë kuaj, të mençurit i kalërojnë.

----------


## ATMAN

Sa e ke trupin e shëndoshë dhe  pleqërinë larg, lakmo kah përsosja me ane te praktikes shpirterore.

----------


## ATMAN

Një jetë pa qellim shpirteror është një vdekje e parakohshme

----------


## ATMAN

Jeta tokësore është fëmijëria e përjetësisë sonë

----------


## ATMAN

Edhe nëse i flakim tutje, nuk lirohemi dot nga gjërat që na përkasin

----------


## ATMAN

Sa më shumë të ndihesh njeri, aq më shumë u afrohesh hyjnive

----------


## ATMAN

cdo sekondë ka një vlerë të pafundme, pasi është përfaqësuese e një përjetësie të plotë.

----------


## ATMAN

Shrii Shrii Anandamurtiijii :

Práńáyáma (teknikat yoga te frymemarrjes) eshte jashtezakonisht e rrezishme  ,dhe tmerresisht shkaterruese,per ata persona te cilet e perdorin pa ideacion kozmik ...

----------


## Neteorm

“Ndaj është e rëndësishme që të heqësh dorë nga disa gjëra. T’i lësh ato të ikin. Të çlirohesh.

Njerëzit duhet ta kuptojnë që askush nuk luan me karta të hapura. Disa herë ne fitojmë, disa herë humbim.

Mos prit të të kthehen të gjitha të mirat mbrapsht, mos prit vlerësim nga njerëz te vegjël për përpjekjet e tua. Mbyll një cikël.

Jo nga krenaria, paaftësia apo arroganca, por sepse thjesht, disa  njerëz e fenomene nuk duhet të jenë më pjesë e jetës tënde. Mbyllja derën disave, fshiji disa pluhura dhe  ec fort përpara.”

~ Paulo Coelho ~

----------

